# 5min better than 10min



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

I found last weekend that if you arrive to a building for example and you dont have the apt number.. you try calling and if no one answer a clock start counting 5 min for the order to be cancel.. and paid, if no one show up with UberEats


----------



## D_D (Sep 26, 2017)

Yes, for example. I picked up 6lbs of wings. When I arrived at the location security would not allow me to go up. They tried contacting the cx and his phone was off. I tried contacting the cx and his phone is off. that took like 5 minutes there. Then I texted the cx just in case and then hit the wait time button the timer started to count down. after it expired the 2 security guards and myself tried one last time and no answer. I just ended the trip once the timer was completed. I got paid and my ratings were not affected.


----------



## Tbc007 (Aug 10, 2017)

I use this constantly... I try to find their buzzer/name in the directory or call them. If no answer, I hit the timer. Usually they call back rather quickly. I believe the app sends them a notification when you hit the timer on your end.

I've also gotten a couple of free meals this way, hence why I never chow down before doing UberEATS.


----------



## D_D (Sep 26, 2017)

lol... what kills me is when you see people doing Uber eats with their whole family in the car.


----------



## Tbc007 (Aug 10, 2017)

D_D said:


> lol... what kills me is when you see people doing Uber eats with their whole family in the car.


They hoping a customer sleeps through their delivery. 6 lbs of wings and some sides can feed a family!


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Nothing better to arrive to the p/u and get the order ready waiting on you... and arrive to the delivery and the person outside watching the phone waiting for the food, some time i arrive to the deliver knock the door and they open like "may i help you.. whats that.. oh the food, are you uber?" ..


----------



## D_D (Sep 26, 2017)

llol.. that just happened to me.... holy..


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Tbc007 said:


> They hoping a customer sleeps through their delivery. 6 lbs of wings and some sides can feed a family!


I just do UE close enough to home that i can drop off any free food.

And basically they swapped compensating us at the restaurant with money for compensating us for slow cust with food.


----------



## Slyone (Sep 12, 2017)

I once got an order for a huge Italian feast which had a whole tray of spaghetti tons of appetizers an salads enough to fee about 8 to 10 people .. the delivery was to a house .. when I got there rang the doorbell 4 times each time you could hear a couple of dogs barking .. no answer then tried calling 4 times and texting then finally set the 5 minute time and ended up with all that food .. luckily my brother only lived a few miles away so took all the food to his house and refrigerated it then took home most of it. when i was done working. . I got about 10 meals out of it and my brother about 5 .. the only thing I can guess that might of happened on that one is maybe the person was at a party at someones house when they ordered this food and forgot to change the address and had their phone turned off or something .. kind of felt bad but not much you can do when no one responds.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

This is what they call a windfall in the corporate world.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Slyone said:


> I once got an order for a huge Italian feast which had a whole tray of spaghetti tons of appetizers an salads enough to fee about 8 to 10 people .. the delivery was to a house .. when I got there rang the doorbell 4 times each time you could hear a couple of dogs barking .. no answer then tried calling 4 times and texting then finally set the 5 minute time and ended up with all that food .. luckily my brother only lived a few miles away so took all the food to his house and refrigerated it then took home most of it. when i was done working. . I got about 10 meals out of it and my brother about 5 .. the only thing I can guess that might of happened on that one is maybe the person was at a party at someones house when they ordered this food and forgot to change the address and had their phone turned off or something .. kind of felt bad but not much you can do when no one responds.


That's what I was hoping would happen when I picked up about 7 trays of Tacos. Lol I would have invited everyone I knew over for a taco party.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

D_D said:


> Yes, for example. I picked up 6lbs of wings. When I arrived at the location security would not allow me to go up. They tried contacting the cx and his phone was off. I tried contacting the cx and his phone is off. that took like 5 minutes there. Then I texted the cx just in case and then hit the wait time button the timer started to count down. after it expired the 2 security guards and myself tried one last time and no answer. I just ended the trip once the timer was completed. I got paid and my ratings were not affected.


I hope you ate the wings like I would have lol


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Six pounds of wings sounds like a lot but since they come from little baby chickens and are mostly bone that's basically the equivalent of 6 big macs.


----------

